# Hurst shift arm install



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy smurf do I hate previous owners. I recently replaced my slave cylinder and planned on putting this Hurst arm on while I had the trans out, but some dumb **** broke a bolt off in the shifter's arm and decided the best course of action was to WELD the thing on instead of taking the broken bolt out and replacing it. Soooo I had to wait until I got home so I could use my dremel and about an hour of my time lowering the trans AGAIN and taking the entire shifter off so I could get my dremel at a good enough angle to grind the welds down. ANYWAYS, got it off eventually, got the broken bolt out REAL easy. (Why couldn't you do that, you stupid bitch?) 









I got the new arm that accepts Hurst and most aftermarket shifter handles on the GM RipShift from SNL Motorsports. Had to call them because they don't advertise it anymore, but they do still have them. Got it shipped fast and it came with hardware! Thanks, guys.









Anyway, got the arm on, put the shifter back in, bolted the trans crossmember back in, put the boot on, got everything nice and done up, and my GOD does this look good in these interiors. Feels great with the ball, too. I guess I was born to grope a black ball.  I know you can see the insulator in the pass seat, I just put the boot on to see how it all would look and took a pic. I can take a pic of the trim back on and everything if you guys want.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a tip but was there a black boot covering the round part of the shifter? That area is open to crud and you can get sand and junk into the grease of the pivot. If you have it what I did was push if over the arm and down around that round part of the base. Then you use a hose clamp to secure it. It also helps damp out vibration.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I've seen it before on installs, and the previous owner must have thought it didn't need it. I bought the car without knowing which shifter it was, couldn't check it until I bought it. What I did was just use a thick rag I had lying around and secured it to the base with a zip tie with a hole tight around the base of the arm, doesn't look the greatest, but it's all I had and it should keep shit out of it. I would use it if I could, but unfortunately for me it's long gone... :/


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Careful that rag doesn't slip and get pinched and tangled in the mechanism...


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

It shouldn't, it's tight the way I have it. I did what I could with what I had laying around. If you know where I can get a boot for a GM RipShift, go right ahead and link me up.


----------

